# Lost life vest, paddle jacket, booties, spray [email protected]



## jeb jennings (May 23, 2005)

Lost life jacket, spray skirt, bootie/shoes, padddle jacket at River Run take-out, Dowd Chute, Eagle River, Thursday, May 19, 2005. Please call Jeb Jennings if you've seen them, 970-476-6667. Thanks


----------

